# Leicester Cafes - Mini-Reviews



## soxley

I visit friends/family in Leicester around once a month and often spend time hanging out in coffee shops. Here's a mini-review of the ones I've tried. All notes based on a 'small' cappuccino (and the occasional cake!).

*Exchange Bar, Rutland St*

- By the Curve opposite the NCP. The Exchange bar is a relaxed place to hang out with very friendly staff. They also serve food, including breakfasts, though I haven't tried it.

- The Exchange serves the best cappuccino in Leicester. They take a lot of care during preparation and don't rush - this isn't a factory assembly line. The Exchange is my go-to on arrival to start-off the day.

- TIP: Ask for a NCP parking voucher from them to massively reduce parking fees.

*Cafe Roma, Halford St*

- Opposite the old BHS. Cash only (ATM outside a few doors down).

- Cafe Roma has been here for years. It's an authentic Italian cafe with a real buzz when busy. Also has a range of authentic Italian grocery staples such as past, olive oil etc.

- Simple and without frills, Cafe Roma delivers where it counts. Great authentic coffee and simple tasty Italian food. I'm transported back to Italy every time I visit.

*The Coffee Counter, Bowling Green St*

- Recently opened, run by long-time Leicester coffee roaster and wholesaler.

- Small intimate setting, wonderful aroma (the floor-standing roaster is in the corner, which I believe runs on weekdays) and great cakes too!

- The coffee wasn't quite what I'd hoped for. They only serve one size - which for me is too large (12oz I think) the result is too much milk. Still a nice place to visit, perhaps next time I'll try the espresso or see if they'll do a pourover.

*St Martins Sq*

- Similar to Coffee Counter but much bigger and spread over two floors. Also much busier. As well as coffee, cakes and food they sell a variety of coffee-making goods.

- This is a great facility, lots of tables, comfy sofas etc. Also a small kids play area upstairs.

- Coffee is good, no question, but it feels like they are targeting a 'mainstream' market. It's been a while since my last visit, from memory I believe that've gone down the 'large cups' route too, which is a shame.

*Dolce Verde, Belvoir St*

- Haven't tried this one yet, it looks promising. Positioned as 'speciality coffee'.

- I'll add an update when I've been - keen to hear from anybody who already has.

Hopefully of some use to Midlands folks. Let me know if I've missed any?


----------



## Stevie

"They only serve one size - which for me is too large (12oz I think) the result is too much milk."

I guess for a latte? Order a flat white then


----------



## Gjay

I suppose, Hollys should definitely be added to your list. A nice traditional little cafe with outside seating available) They offer great coffee and tasty sandwiches, also serve breakfast and lunch. And it is situated in the center of Leicester.

As for Dolce Verde, also never visited it, but immediately thought of Dolce & Verde that is in Rothley, been there once and fall in love with them! Gorgeous latte, excellent food, very friendly service and inviting atmosphere) Highly recommend visiting it if you happen to be nearby...


----------



## soxley

Thanks @Gjay - I'll add Hollys to the list for next time.

I tried Dolce & Verde this week. I had my usual 'small' (or not so) Cappuccino, my friend tried a Flat White (nod to @Stevie - this was served in a smaller cup). We both agreed it was "ok, at best". Not a lot of flavour or strength to cut through the milk. Perhaps the Rothley branch is better. It feels like everyone is following the Costa trend for a big bowl of milk with weak flavourless coffee









@Gjay - I see you're from Notts? I presume you've found 200degs? Perhaps you should start a Notts mini-reviews thread


----------



## Stevie

What do you base your critique on? It's tough because coffee is so subjective, so when I review coffee I try to keep it subjective - regardless of my personal opinion. Usually I will judge the capability of the establishment based on whether I think the espresso has been extracted correctly - so simply over-bitterness, sourness, blandness etc - rather than if I particularly enjoy the taste of the coffee within my preference.


----------



## soxley

It's a fair point @Stevie. This isn't meant to be a in-depth critique or analysis, definitely a subjective opinion that I'm happy to debate







I'm still learning, and I'm still improving my vocabulary in the context of coffee tasting.

But to your point&#8230; In my drink from the Exchange I was able to clearly pick up on depth of flavours coming through the milk, for me the dominant flavour was caramel with hints of dark berries (I made a determined effort to notice, anticipating more forum chat!). Later in the day at Dolce the drink was bland, no significant flavour notes cutting through, nor any acidity, instantly forgettable.

Of course, YMMV. On another day, with a different Barista, perhaps more carefully dialled in that morning, it could be a completely different experience. I suspect that Saturdays may not be the best representation for some coffee shops (e.g. those with inexperienced part-time 'Saturday Help').


----------



## frandavi99

I was in Leicester for work yesterday and popped out to get lunch in The Coffee Counter; very tasty Kenyan aeropress. Hard to judge a place on one drink but I'd definitely go again.

Grabbed a take away black Americano from Dolce Verde; I couldn't get over the smell of fried food that came with the take away cup. It ruined every sip I took to the point I'm not sure what the coffee tasted like. Again, a snap judgement but I wouldn't rush back to this one.

P.S. large cups for americanos make me sad; 6oz is more than enough. But I'm not sure any cafes in the U.K. share my opinion.


----------



## itguy

Went to cafe roma today for the first time after reading this post.

Wow! What an espresso. Balanced creamy and very nice. £1.20!!

on the hit list every time I go to Leicester now


----------



## Jerbil

The best I've had is St Martin's though it's not fantastic. Lived in York for a long time so I've been spoiled.


----------



## itguy

I walked past the old Lumbers Jewellers shop near Fenwicks and Fat Face today and it's turning into a 200 degrees coffee shop - the same mini chain as in Nottingham, who do excellent own-roasted coffee. They also run barista courses etc, here's hoping that the leicester one will be as good as the Nottingham ones.


----------



## Gjay

Hi, soxely)

Yes, I live in Notts, and, yes, I've surely been to 200 degrees)) like their coffee, but not very impressed by the atmosphere...

I'll think about the thread)


----------



## wilse

Morning all

Just an update, just nipped into Roma coffee, sadly the espresso is not that nice, so don't rush here.

I'll try another on the list.


----------



## Jake Jay

Hi All,

It seems I've found a new place for myself, maybe many of you have already been aware of it, but I want to share the experience.







It is the place called 31 coffee. What can I say about it? I've enjoyed the latte there, but cannot speak of other coffee variants available. This was my first experience with this place and it was quite successful.


----------



## wilse

Had a visit to 6 Degrees coffee on London Road yesterday, another poor attempt at espresso, bitter and very hot.

You'd think with just two ingredients they would be able to get it right.

Also it was like a morgue in there.

Needless to to say this is now on my 'miss' list... Should have gone to 31!


----------



## joeyjoejoe206

My votes go to the coffee counter and 200 degrees.

It saddens me a bit that 200 degress now backs on the coffee counter, as their premises is so nice to sit in. I find myself going to the coffee counter for beans and then 200 for a drink, as much as I try to support non chains.

Aryan @ the coffee counter does a great job at roasting beans, my favourite has to be the ethiopian rocko....... I cant get enough


----------



## Nod

thanks to all who contributed to this very useful thread. I am off to Leicester next week and am going to go to 200 degrees and will report back. Coffee counter is nice - coffee is a little darkly roasted for me but the owner (who is very passionate about coffee) had a good rationale which was that a darker roast was a place to start to introduce people not used to specialty coffee.


----------



## yusuf7869

Nod said:


> thanks to all who contributed to this very useful thread. I am off to Leicester next week and am going to go to 200 degrees and will report back. Coffee counter is nice - coffee is a little darkly roasted for me but the owner (who is very passionate about coffee) had a good rationale which was that a darker roast was a place to start to introduce people not used to specialty coffee.


i went there a few months back and its quite nice. Not really been to much of these places even though i live in Leicester.

Iv heard good things about the funky lattes at Saints of Mokha. Might try them when i get a chance.


----------



## KTD

yusuf7869 said:


> i went there a few months back and its quite nice. Not really been to much of these places even though i live in Leicester.
> 
> Iv heard good things about the funky lattes at Saints of Mokha. Might try them when i get a chance.


Coffee counter is good apart from not putting roast dates on their in house roasted beans just say every tues if you ask, they have a good selection of different beans though and seem fresh. Monmouth coffee in bread and honey is good too


----------



## soxley

Great see this thread continue. I don't make it back to Leicester much these days (having relocated to Shropshire). I too settled on Coffee Counter as my favourite, although if I wanted great food I'd pop to 200degs.


----------



## Nod

I think bread and honey is nice for food. I don't think they would see themselves as a specialty coffee shop (i wouldn't).


----------



## KTD

Nod said:


> I think bread and honey is nice for food. I don't think they would see themselves as a specialty coffee shop (i wouldn't).


I see your point but they do call themselves an independent coffee house, the coffee is exceptional and taken very seriously and having spoken to him he's a knowledgeable bloke


----------



## Nod

Good to get an update KTD - i think it must have changed as when i have been in there in the past the coffee has been at best average


----------



## filthynines

I agree with @KTD.

@Nod - Just before Christmas he had a brand new machine and he serves Monmouth beans. I think it's very much now in the direction of speciality coffee.


----------



## Nod

Ok thanks both - i will check it out this trip. When i went before there was no measuring of weight of beans in, espresso out, poor shot prep, uneven tamp and no measurement of time taken to pull the shot. A lot can still go wrong even with great quality Monmouth beans. Sounds like things have changed though so i will give it another try.


----------



## itn

I live in Leicester, and prefer 200 degrees. Also a plus for Saints of Mocha on Evington Road, award winning. Here a pic of their speciality lattes.


----------



## Shaf

There is bru coffee shop on granby street there flat white are good. But to be honest I am a novice. So someone might be able to say any better.


----------



## Shaf

itn said:


> I live in Leicester, and prefer 200 degrees. Also a plus for Saints of Mocha on Evington Road, award winning. Here a pic of their speciality lattes.


Interesting will have to go there. Dont live far from there. 5 mins drive max. Hehehe I heard they do barista courses there. Thanks


----------



## Shaf

joeyjoejoe206 said:


> My votes go to the coffee counter and 200 degrees.
> 
> It saddens me a bit that 200 degress now backs on the coffee counter, as their premises is so nice to sit in. I find myself going to the coffee counter for beans and then 200 for a drink, as much as I try to support non chains.
> 
> Aryan @ the coffee counter does a great job at roasting beans, my favourite has to be the ethiopian rocko....... I cant get enough


Went today at coffee counter. Had a flat white. They ran out of Ethiopian beans.


----------



## KTD

Little update, Leicester coffee House on granby street is very good.


----------



## tammma

thanks for this thread guys - I am doing a massive drive from Gatwick to Newcastle and Ive worked out Leicester is the perfect place to stop for a break and coffee ?


----------

